
Something to Write Holmes About - pepys
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/something-write-holmes-about
======
ableal
A rather good perspective on how the stories came to be.

I recently came across The Autobiography of Sherlock Holmes, by Don Libey,
which was also pleasant reading.

(Not particularly addicted to Holmes, my re-readings tend to be Rex Stout's
mysteries, Jack Vance's picaresque fantasies and P.G.Wodehouse's dessert
products ;-)

